# Mook Jong Training Video



## Ron Prather (Apr 9, 2002)

There has been a recent resurgence of enthusiasm lately regarding Mook Jong training it seems. I would like to remind everyone that I am offering a solid training tape on this piece of equipment. While another tape is in the works, this one deals with JKD trapping. My old JFFAA site is still up so this link connects with its merchandise section. At the end of next month I'll be releasing a tape on trapping and counter-trapping (realistic applications). No fancy ******** here that doesn't work against resisting opponents. All traps will be demonstrated with realistic entries--not simply reference point. Anyway, I hope you will check out the Mook Jong tape and stay with me for the release of my subsiquent tapes. http://indianajkd.homestead.com/merchandise.html


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2002)

See also this thread in the Wing Chun forum.


----------

